# Holiday beer



## Elmer (Sep 21, 2015)

This is going to be a my spiced holiday brew. This recipe has been floating around for a while in All Grain version. My LHBS converted it to a partial extract.
This will be brewed this weekend (with pics to follow).
I plan 3 weeks primary, and then bottle conditioning until December.
I am considering adding a vanilla bean, but on the fence about this one since they are pricey and I don't know how it will affect flavor.
As since I will have more grain, my puppy will be getting more treats, black ones!
Now I just have to remember not to over carb this!

1# Crystal 60L,
2 oz Black Malt
3.3# Light LME, 
3# Light DME,
1# Honey

2 oz Cascade hop pellets (11 AAU) bittering hop 60 min..
1 oz Cinnamon Stick, 10 min
1 oz Sweet Orange Peel, 10 min
1 oz of Ginger Root last 10 min
½ oz Saaz pellets aroma hop last 5 min

Nottingham dry yeast.


----------



## CGish (Sep 21, 2015)

Elmer,

Is the original AG version here on WMT? I have been thinking about brewing Dickens' Strong Christmas Ale from The Homebrewer's Recipe Guide this year and am currently looking around at other recipes.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## Elmer (Sep 21, 2015)

CGish said:


> Elmer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No idea. I couldn't find the recipe on WMT.
I know there was one on HBT and my LHBs has a variation of that age old recipe.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=145580


----------



## Elmer (Sep 25, 2015)

Got all the ingredients
Now trying to figure out a conversation for fresh ginger.
Supposed to use 1 oz.
Rate I saw was 1 oz = 1/4 dry.

Also trying to decide on using either wildflower honey or clover?


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 25, 2015)

Elmer said:


> Now trying to figure out a *conversation* for fresh ginger.



"Hi, there, Ginger. My name is Gilligan... I think I have seen you around the Island. Have you been here long? Can I buy you a glass of coconut milk?"


----------



## Elmer (Sep 27, 2015)

Ingredients


----------



## Elmer (Sep 27, 2015)

Cooking


----------



## CGish (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking good.

Wish I were brewing instead of writing a paper ...


----------



## Elmer (Sep 27, 2015)

The SG was a tad lower than I wanted so I bumped it up with a couple oz of prime sugar.
Ended up at 1.068


----------



## Elmer (Oct 14, 2015)

Racked
Ended up at 7.09% ABV


----------



## BlueStimulator (Oct 15, 2015)

Well played sir, well played


----------



## wineinmd (Oct 15, 2015)

Going back to your question on the vanilla bean, do you think vanilla would improve the taste? I'm guessing you tried the hydrometer sample and might have an idea one way or the other. I've used vanilla beans in a stout before and it definitely adds a nice flavor to the brew.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 16, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> Going back to your question on the vanilla bean, do you think vanilla would improve the taste? I'm guessing you tried the hydrometer sample and might have an idea one way or the other. I've used vanilla beans in a stout before and it definitely adds a nice flavor to the brew.




I imagine vanilla wouldn't hurt, but as of yet I am not sure how it works with the flavor.
I tasted it and it had a orange ginger flavor, the cinnamon has yet to come through.
Hoping that it comes out after some bottle aging.

If all goes well I will try this again next year and add the vanilla!


----------



## Elmer (Oct 17, 2015)

Cold crashed,
Bottled,
Used 3.5 oz for 4.2 gallons.

3 days ago it had an overwhelming taste of orange peels. So I threw in a stick o cinnamon, than cold crashed .Today it is all ginger. 
Having never brewed with spices I have been assured the flavors will come out with time.
If they don't I will have a 7% gingery beer!


----------



## Elmer (Nov 7, 2015)

3 weeks in the bottle and I had to try one.
It has aroma of orange peels
Taste of ginger
No cinnamon
But it is young


But at 7% it packs a punch


----------



## Elmer (Nov 22, 2015)

5 weeks in the bottle
Still no cinnamon flavor 
Subtle finger flavor


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmmmmmm........



Elmer said:


> Subtle finger flavor


----------



## Elmer (Nov 22, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmmm........




Damn auto correct!!!!!
Ginger!
Ginger
Not sure what a finger flavor beer would taste like, especially depend on whose finger it is and where it been


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 22, 2015)

My thoughts exactly, wonder where that finger has been LOL



Elmer said:


> Not sure what a finger flavor beer would taste like, especially depend on whose finger it is and where it been


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol! Repeatedly.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 30, 2015)

I've come to the conclusion that the overwhelming ginger flavor was due to my using ginger powder at 1 ounce as opposed to ginger root.
Powder having more surface area then route caused overwhelming ginger flavor however it's simply now a 7% ginger beer and very drinkable


----------

